# Idiots guide to solar panels



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

As above really.. I'm about to buy a house which has solar panels fitted. We intend to do a double extension within two years so I'm not massively bothered by them being there. But I have a couple of questions.

We know they are owned outright and were installed in 2012.

Do they need maintaining? 

how can I get an accurate estimate of how much I will gain from having them there? 

On the paperwork it says they produce the generation tariff is 21.0p per kWh. The Export tariff is 3.2p per kWh.

The above means nothing to me...

So any help and advice would be great please!

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

I've had my panels for over 5 years and so far no maintenance has been needed, not even cleaning.

How much you get depends on the sun shine, on that tariff you'll probably earn about £800 p.a.

But before you complete on the house find out which energy company is providing the tariff and if they'll take you on as the new provider. Like everything, you'll need to get a final meter reading.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent, the estate agent did say £800. Is that given back to me? Or just deducted from the electricity we use? The supplier is Scottish Power who provide provision for a switch of user. The property is empty as the owner passed away, but we are dealing with her daughter


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

You will be asked to supply quarterly readings and get paid quarterly.

You will start to get into the habit of using electricity when the sun is shining - washing machine, dish washer, lawnmower etc, etc,

Even if you don't use all the electricity you generate in the day, the minute the sun goes down you start paying for it.

Even with solar panels I still pay about £20 a month for electricity.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If I were in your shoes I would be looking to pair it with one of these:

https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/powerwall


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> If I were in your shoes I would be looking to pair it with one of these:
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/powerwall


Look at the price and realise just how uneconomic solar backup batteries still are. Price needs to drop a lot further for them to be viable.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Hugh said:


> Look at the price and realise just how uneconomic solar backup batteries still are. Price needs to drop a lot further for them to be viable.


Aw really....

Would having an electric car make it more economically viable?

I'll be honest, I just get excited by the tech...!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick do you have your MCS certificate? if you can tell me your Estimated Annual Generation i can work it out or below is how you do it 


EAG x 21.0 
50% of EAG x 3.2
= both above added together

obviously your actual payment is worked out by the true generation figures but export will always be 50% of generation total :thumb:

p.s i deal with feed in tariff for my job haha so any questions ping me a PM i'll help you out


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

or if you cant get hold of the MCS cert PM me the address i'll be able to find it on the register and see how big the system is as they vary anything from 1 panel to 16 on most domestic properties


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> or if you cant get hold of the MCS cert PM me the address i'll be able to find it on the register and see how big the system is as they vary anything from 1 panel to 16 on most domestic properties


It's 12 panels mate. I don't have any certification yet. I'll PM you the address though


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

NickTB said:


> It's 12 panels mate. I don't have any certification yet. I'll PM you the address though


replied to you just seen you put 12 panels :lol: which i worked from the size of the system haha!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> replied to you just seen you put 12 panels :lol: which i worked from the size of the system haha!


Thanks a lot for this fella. You're quicker than our solicitors!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Getting an EV can help a little but you'd have to charge it using the very slow 3 pin plug as a normal charger would use way more than the panels will ever produce.

Battery storage is def the future and only the costs (which is coming down year on year) is making it prohibitive.

Couple of vids to get your techy nerdness to new highs!


----------

